# Skeeter Bouey Line: BEWARE!



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Take all extra precautions on the walk out. A 6-wheel ATV fell through the ice right on the path about 300 yards out. As we were leaving they were trying to tow/winch the vehicle through the ice to shore. BAD BAD things!

Be very careful as there will be a large area with dangerous ice. They said they would mark it, but who knows. Not sure why they were even on the ice as I don't think its legal.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

What a bunch of Maroons !


----------



## Poohflinger (Feb 2, 2010)

There is a 6 wheel ATV for sale in the classifieds. Seemed to be a very cheap price, only thing is it stated that you have to "pick up as is". Whatever that means.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

MMM so they were trying to get it oout? These guys were very dumb!! 1st off it is not legal...and 2ed off in alot of areas the ice is only 4 inched think.....not smart they were asking for it...they went back and fourth several times...the last time I think there was 3-4 guys on it pulling about 3 sleds behind it...not smart.....stay safe guys!!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

This is why Ice Fishermen get a bad rap for being stupid...Most use common sense..Then along comes BUBA..All the icer's I know use Safety first..As there number one priority...Think Safety First and have a good year guy's...JIM....CL....


----------



## pymybob (May 28, 2004)

Any way we can get an exact location to warn others who may be going out there this weekend? I for one am not that familiar with the access points to the buoy line during the hard water season. Usually, I park at Linda's and haul it up from there. Was it 300 yards from there? Where should we avoid?

Thanks in advance and tread safely!


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

There is parking access directly at the bouey's. The vehicle fell threw in the middle of the path to/from the fishing area's. There was about 6"+ of slush on the top of a huge patch last night because the vehicle breaking through. The reason to take extreme caution is the top layer will refreeze and if they got out the vehicle you may walk over 1-2" of ice instead of the 5". Go Wide! and Be Safe. 

Anyone going out with better updates let me know.


----------



## Daego Doug (May 31, 2009)

a couple of knuckleheads not only made it dangerous for themselves but also anyone else who would be walking out on that path.
courious who would mark the spot?the law?or just some considerate ice men?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

the buoy line is straight out from the parking lot on dar hopsinger or mahon denma road too old to remember corrrectly.. . running out on the north west side of the lake. anything further north is wildlife refuge land and is off limits.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

> courious who would mark the spot?the law?or just some considerate ice men?


Some suggestions:

Our local fire dept. puts up yellow caution tape around the areas they open up to practice ice rescues. Perhaps someone local could check on that. They may be receptive in order to prevent having to make a real rescue.

If not, guys could pick up a few sticks and stop on the way out and put up a "teepee" type marker. Several guys over a couple of days could provide a reasonable line around it.

Or could do similar with piles of snow or auger shavings. See posts #22 and #29 here: http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=135920


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

what a bunch of idiots I swear..............


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

lazy law breakers. its only been cold for 3 weeks and people want to drive on the ice already. they got what they deserved.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Anybody know if the guys were from the site? I remember a post about vehicles being allowed or not allowed on the lake. Someone said there were no signs so it should be okay.  Maybe they deserve what they got but i'm glad noone got hurt.


----------



## RUDDER (Feb 5, 2005)

chaunc said:


> Anybody know if the guys were from the site? I remember a post about vehicles being allowed or not allowed on the lake. Someone said there were no signs so it should be okay.  Maybe they deserve what they got but i'm glad noone got hurt.


That was my thread and NO it wasnt me! It would take more than 2" of clear ice and some slush ice before I ventured out on a body of water with a ATV


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

Thats very good to hear. Hoped it wasn't the guys from OGF. Have a good and safe ice season Rudder.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## stinkyfingersjr (Oct 8, 2010)

i was out there last night and stopped in the parking lot there was a tow truck with a cable going out onto the lake i was wondering what fell in that they were tryin to get out lol idiots hasnt been cold long enough for that i dont even trust walkin out there let alone driving out there


----------



## quicktafix1 (Feb 4, 2009)

Here are some pics.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

just want to add to my post that i wish no harm to anyone, and i have also done my share of dumb things.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

I really think that it would be a good idea if the ODNR put a list of water bodies where Motor Vehicles are banned on the ice. I had no clue that Motor Vehicles were banned on Mosquito Lake for Ice Fishing.


----------



## viper1 (Apr 13, 2004)

Why would any one assume it was ok. Pretty easy to check these things. As far as ohio ODNR goes they never consider ice safe! Just call and ask.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

we went wide left if youe going out...ride right if coming in(what we were doing when it happened)...be safe.....


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

if i remember correctly the old roadbed there is quite shallow and you could wade out about 100 yards at least,and even further if the water is lowered for the winter.


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

You can walk SE a couple hundred yrds before you get 5-6fow. Dont think gas motors are aloud anywhere in-land also.


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

JIG said:


> You can walk SE a couple hundred yrds before you get 5-6fow. Dont think gas motors are aloud anywhere in-land also.


Gas augers?


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

no wake said:


> Gas augers?


Mine's electric...


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Good point no wake! Mines manual.(GAS AUGER ALLOWED)


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

I called the mosquito lake state park b4 the ice got here and asked them if you can take atv/sleds/any gas powered vechial on skeeter(while iced over) and they told me no you cannot do any such thing, cause of the problem of pull out and possible clean up. they probly had it out here in the summer time then you would be able to use it.. fish master


----------



## dcross765 (Oct 20, 2005)

I think i remember reading somewhere that one can only use a utility vehicle on natural lakes. Mostly all the reservoirs in northeast ohio are man made for flood control which would put them in the not allowed class. The only good thing is that this happened relativly close to the shore and was able to reach with cables from the truck. I hope that incidents like this do'nt ruin opportunity for fishing for everyone by having the authorities shut down ice fishing. This is how new rules are made to suit them and not us. I wonder if they were charging people to ferry them, if so was it enough to cover the tow bill. I like to think about what i'm doing before i do it and what could happen after. I do'nt want to become a statistic.


----------



## Erie Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

dcross765 said:


> I think i remember reading somewhere that one can only use a utility vehicle on natural lakes. Mostly all the reservoirs in northeast ohio are man made for flood control which would put them in the not allowed class. The only good thing is that this happened relativly close to the shore and was able to reach with cables from the truck. I hope that incidents like this do'nt ruin opportunity for fishing for everyone by having the authorities shut down ice fishing. This is how new rules are made to suit them and not us. I wonder if they were charging people to ferry them, if so was it enough to cover the tow bill. I like to think about what i'm doing before i do it and what could happen after. I do'nt want to become a statistic.


You are right! We only lose things because of ourselves. Just glad this mistake did not hurt anything but their wallet. 

Wonder if they learned anything???


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Looking at the top pic. with the tow truck in it, that had to be a very long tow job...Glad it was there wallet and not mine....The ice is getting safe for man to walk on it..not drive...We aint in Minnesota....JIM...CL....


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

The Argo is registered as a watercraft in Ohio, therefore legal on Mosquito. Just like airboats. They weren't breaking the law. They just weren't very cautious. Or very considerate of others by driving it on an obviously established foot trail. It was only three inches of ice where they went through. I spudded that area on my way out there that day.


----------



## Shorefishin (Mar 27, 2009)

Fished the line today. They threw branches around the damaged ice and all is good to the left and right, just stay wide.


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

tonite i watched a sled running across the ice and it went off at the causeway bait and tackle. there still isn't enough ice to even be thinking about that.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

i test the Argo hole,is frozen solid ,i wolked over it,may not hold Argo but you can wolk over that with no problem,i test that for reason if i wallk back at dark do not have to wory about the trap,it is in 2' dept.

snag


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

mr bill said:


> tonite i watched a sled running across the ice and it went off at the causeway bait and tackle. there still isn't enough ice to even be thinking about that.


mr bill there is alway's one village idiot , that is going to try something stupid...But there pea size brain keeps telling them..It happens to the other guy and not me...JIM....CL....


----------



## mr bill (Nov 17, 2010)

i can believe that


----------



## Erie Tom (Dec 22, 2010)

Just wondering how bad the warm hurt the ice? Was thinking with the rain warm air and runoff that it did suffer. 

Was thinking of going out tuesday or later this week.

Thanks for all replies


----------

